# Learning the PFS



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

My shots are landing way too high for what I am aiming. My PFS has gold bands 23mm tapered to 18 mm with a length of 24 cm. My draw length is 70 cm. Is it possible I am not pulling the bands back far enough?

Darren


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The more you bend the pouch the higher it will send the shot. Before easing of your pouch bend see if you can tell how much you are bending it. Maybe you can ease up a bit on the bend. But experiment cautiously.

I have noticed when I have an exaggerated pouch bend it does change the flight to hit higher.

I have taken a PFS I wasn't worried about and experimented into a catch box watching how much of a bend it takes for the ammo to clear the top of the PFS. This also builds confidence by knowing what it takes, or perhaps said, how little it may take to get the ammo rising above the forks. Of course I was holding hammer grip in the experiment.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Got it! Thanks.

Darren


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Getting oriented with a different fram or band and tube setups all ways carries its own charateritics. Generally takes 40 or 50 shots to get oriented well it does for me. Start out with bean cans on the ground at 5 feet then 10 feet so start close and release with the feel of the pouch as soon as you think your on it. Dont try to aim due to too many variables. Shoot by sight ad feel that is what the slingshot is for. Keep it simple.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dgui, thanks for the advice. Already doing as you suggest, getting better, more consistent, every so often I've got a stray shot. It would be better if you took a vacation to the great white north and gave some private lessons!

cheers,

Darren


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats Great '. I Surely Wished I Could Vacate This Place,


----------

